# Dublin airport to Fitzpatrick Castle timeshare



## w879jr1 (Jun 13, 2011)

I found out last week that the Aircoach service through Dublin's Port Tunnel is operating with the Fitzpatrick Castle Hotel as a terminus. It is worth considering the service if you are planning to stay at this hotel or the timeshares there.

The coach departs from the airport or the hotel every hour. If you have not driven from Dublin airport to the Fitzpatrick Castle before, using the coach service and renting a car from the hotel or in nearby Dun Laoghaire means that your first driving experience in Ireland will not have to involve very busy roads, and the M50  toll-charge motorway.

I hope that if anyone uses this service in the future they will report whether it was a benefit to them. Tickets can be booked online http://www.aircoach.ie/


----------



## alanmj (Jun 13, 2011)

I use the aircoach all the time but not on that route. A great service and one I highly recommend. You can purchase the ticket at the booths by either T1 or T2.


----------



## Jimster (Jun 13, 2011)

*Fitzpatrick Castle*

When I was there I rented a car (which is something I don't do often in Europe).  If all you want to do is go downtown Dublin, you can use the DART but if you want to see more of Ireland, you need a car anyway.  Dublin has 3 lane roads or sometimes 2 lanes with parking on both sides- a real experience while driving on the left  had side of the road.

PS- No credit card covers Ireland in their Collision Damage Waiver, so be prepared.


----------



## Timeshare Von (Jun 13, 2011)

Jimster said:


> When I was there I rented a car (which is something I don't do often in Europe).  If all you want to do is go downtown Dublin, you can use the DART but if you want to see more of Ireland, you need a car anyway.  Dublin has 3 lane roads or sometimes 2 lanes with parking on both sides- a real experience while driving on the left  had side of the road.
> 
> PS- No credit card covers Ireland in their Collision Damage Waiver, so be prepared.



I believe MC World Card issued in the USA covers rentals in Ireland.  This is what is posted on the Thrifty website re:  CDW coverage


----------



## Jimster (Jun 14, 2011)

"In order to establish IF <my emphasis> your US MasterCard or Canadian VisaCard/MasterCard includes Auto Rental Insurance in the Republic of Ireland please call your credit card issuer and/or US MasterCard/Canadian VisaCard/MasterCard before making your reservation. It is important to confirm to your credit card issuer that the Republic of Ireland as your place of rental"

You can call but i wouldn't bet on it.  Furthermore, even if it does cover the rental, they literally may not rent it to you without their insurance.  I remember standing in line and watching them routinely dismiss people who thought their CDW through their CC would be sufficient.  I think they also asked for a copy of the agreement expressly stating there would be coverage- as if you packed that in your travel bag.


----------



## beejaybeeohio (Jun 14, 2011)

Great tip about the aircoach service w879jr1 (is there a story behind your username?)!

RE: rental car.  We got a great deal thru Enterprise and needed to provide them with proof from our auto insurer that we were covered by them in Ireland in order to decline theirs.  Only a few insurers have no territorial limits but we are with Encompass and are covered.  Check your policy.


----------



## Timeshare Von (Jun 14, 2011)

Jimster said:


> "In order to establish IF <my emphasis> your US MasterCard or Canadian VisaCard/MasterCard includes Auto Rental Insurance in the Republic of Ireland please call your credit card issuer and/or US MasterCard/Canadian VisaCard/MasterCard before making your reservation. It is important to confirm to your credit card issuer that the Republic of Ireland as your place of rental"
> 
> You can call but i wouldn't bet on it.  Furthermore, even if it does cover the rental, they literally may not rent it to you without their insurance.  I remember standing in line and watching them routinely dismiss people who thought their CDW through their CC would be sufficient.  I think they also asked for a copy of the agreement expressly stating there would be coverage- as if you packed that in your travel bag.



I guess I'm a different breed of traveler.  If they say to bring it, you can darn well bet I will have it in my grubby little mitts before leaving the USA.

As it turns out for our trip, I got a great deal on a rental car for our trip that included the DW . . . 15 days for under $400 (at the current exchange rate) for a compact/standard transmission.  I doubt I will actually need to worry about the MC/World Card coverage.


----------



## w879jr1 (Jun 16, 2011)

beejaybeeohio said:


> w879jr1 (is there a story behind your username?)!
> 
> Sad to say the story is that I was assigned the username when personal computers were installed in the office I worked in back in the '80's (879 was the department number). Lacking imagination, I just stuck with it.
> 
> Addition: Hey, now I think about it, it pre-dates the PC. I first used it on the IBM 360 mainframe computer. I'm older than I think am.


----------



## Carolinian (Jun 16, 2011)

Economy Car Rentals includes the CDW in their price, which was the best I found for Ireland.


----------



## Timeshare Von (Jun 16, 2011)

Carolinian said:


> Economy Car Rentals includes the CDW in their price, which was the best I found for Ireland.



That would explain it for our rental next spring!  I booked with Enterprise @ the Dublin Airport.


----------

